# Cajun Injector El. Smoker problems



## shawninthestick (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello all ,this is my 1st post .I got a Cajun Injector Electric smoker for Christmas and this forum has been a great help. I''ve ran into a problem with my smoker. As soon as I plugged it in the temp displayed read 237 degrees (it is about 50 degrees outside today). I set the smoker temp for 245, and it quickly reached the preset temp (the digital display thinks ) and the element kicked off. I used a 2nd thermometer and it was only around 80 degrees inside. I unplugged it and started over ,but it is doing the same thing. Any advise would be greatly appreciated . Thanks ,Shawn.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jan 12, 2014)

Contact the company or the retailer. I had issues with mine last year. Cajun Injector use to be a sponsor on here. Maybe someone who knows more will help you.


----------



## ragman (Jan 19, 2014)

I have had my Cajun injector smoker a little over a year. My programming dials run across the front instead of the pop up towards the back. After a couple of months it seemed like my programmer wasn't working properly and they sent me a new one. After the second call they sent me a another smoker minus the door and racks. I transferred the the door from my old smoker and and it has worked ever since. Customer service is a real bummer, They must get them in from China and don't think they have ever used one. Or at least I could not get any knowledge from them.But I must say they ship me new parts very fast at no charge and no freight which I really appreciated. One more thing, continue to feed woodchips in for smoke is a real pain. I just purchased the a–maze–n smoker and used it for the first time.  Love it. Check it out amazenproducts.com I also purchased four extra bags of dust. Lots of luck, Larry


----------

